# Ronnie busts a hard charging north texas coyote!!



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Figured you guys would like this.


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Well you figured right!! [Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary] thats some sweeet footage, Congrats all the way around ! Whackem and Stackem*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Really nice footage man. I am a huge fan of all that you do... you know that!


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Just curious as to what kind of camera / camcorder and light set-up were used for that clip?*


----------



## BarryMac67 (Jan 31, 2010)

Man that's awesome. How long did you call before it came in?


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

That dog came in about 20 minutes into the stand believe it or not. We played 3 different sounds prior to getting on a hand call before this coyote came charging in. Changing you sounds can be a very effective method for calling. We typically run call with either the compucaller or a hand call for appx. 5 to 7 minutes with the same sound. If we dont get a response, we will give them something different to listen to and I cant tell you how many times we have had animals come busting in on us convienently rite after we switched to a different sound. This will also work often on cats when they hang up. Changing your sounds and being patient is very critical on cats that have hung up. Our next DVD will be all you cat lovers dream. You will learn a ton about what a bobcat will do in several different senarios that will be valuable in your own hunts later on down the road. There is one cat in particular that came in that was a perfect example as to what I am talking about. This cat came in to appx. 160 yards after 5 minutes of calling or so and decides to sit down on his butt for at least 10 minutes in a briar thickett. Anytime time we have a cat do this, we will cycle through our best sounds until he hears one he likes, and usually they will come on in. Well after throwing everything but the kitchen sink, this guy just decided he had seen enough and just stands up a turns and goes back into the creek were he came from. At that point, I switched to a burnham brothers cottentail duet and that sucker came flying back out of the creek like he was on a mission to get to the source of the sound. This cats then crosses appx 130 to 140 yds of open feild, after stopping a time or two to sit down, to finally get shot at around 30 yds from the truck. Now whatever it was about that one particular sound that was so much better than the 10 others he probably heard while he was camped out there at 160 yds, I guess we'll never know!! For everyone who has never seen "Rulers of the Night", I am confident you wont be dissapointed. The video has a limited amount face to face instruction on it, however for the guys that pay close attention to what is being delivered vocally throughout the stands will pick up a lot of very usefull information. We are currently filming for our second release and are on track to have more cats than any predator hunting dvd ever produced. To date there are appx. 22, so all you cat lovers definately wont want to miss it. I will keep everyone posted as to when we get a little closer to getting it completed. For more information about the project you guys can check it out at www.ultimatepredatortv.com , Thanks alot and "go hunt" !! Chris


----------



## yotecatslayer34 (Jan 30, 2010)

" Changing your sounds and being patient is very critical on cats that have hung up. "

+ 1- Very true.


----------

